# looking for hard workers northern Il



## fireman (Jul 7, 2008)

Im looking for 2 hard workers in northern Il depending on work ethic knowledge and dependibility will determine pay scale please leave private message if interested.We are booked solid until end of year and then some.


----------



## GottaCut (Jul 22, 2008)

Whatever happened about me coming up Fireman?


----------



## fireman (Jul 22, 2008)

get up here call me or pm me I will tell you what happened.


----------



## fireman (Aug 7, 2008)

I am still looking for good people to become part of our team.we are a small company that is growing.we would like you to become part of that team.please pm if you are interested.we are booked solid the rest of the year with work.


----------



## meangreencuttin (Sep 2, 2008)

*Interested*

My name is caleb and am interested in working for u. have experience on machines and in timber. p.m. me and fill in the details plz i live in IL around NIU and am willing to make any commute if needed :greenchainsaw:


----------



## meangreencuttin (Sep 6, 2008)

*ok*

im sorry my phone broke into 2 pieces im waiting on a new one from ebay and i will call you when i get this phone problem fixed. and i am still very interested in becoming a member of your work crew!!!!sorry i havnt got ahold of u any sooner but things have been a little hectick around here lately so i should be able to call u sometime next week. and if i could have your number again that would be appr. 
thank you 
caleb spate


----------



## fireman (Sep 6, 2008)

*work*

we are swamped with work and having a traveling crew leaving tuesday for out of town work.check pm meangreen


----------

